
Evolution of the International Space Station (animation) - dmoney
http://i.usatoday.net/tech/graphics/iss_timeline/flash.htm
======
ugh
I think there are now already two Soyuz docked all the time, not one as shown
(there is now six people up there, Soyuz is the lifeboat).

------
InclinedPlane
In the graphic it appears that the central S0 truss segment is attached to the
Z1 truss, this is not the case, it is actually attached to the Destiny lab
module directly.

The descriptive text for the Z1 truss is similarly incorrect, it contains
attitude control gyros and served as a temporary mount point for the P6 truss,
it does not serve as the central mounting point for the entire truss
structure.

------
thwarted
I have Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32 installed in Chrome on this box, and
USATODAY.com is telling me "To view this presentation, you need to install the
Flash plug-in". Must be checking for Windows.

~~~
thwarted
It has now decided to work and not tell me I need flash. Not sure why pointing
out that a link is bad is worth a downvote.

------
futuremint
I like how they moved modules around towards the end. Like they were
refactoring it :) (even though I know it was always meant to be that way
(remembering the computer animations from school))

~~~
InclinedPlane
It's good to remember that not all refactoring is cleaning up messes.
Sometimes you need to build something in a certain way at a certain time
because you don't yet have the supporting structure to build it the way it
should be in the final structure.

